# Cashing checks - what is the timeline ?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Got two UAE bank checks - 1 from February -2011 and 1 from April -2011, have not cashed/deposited them yet. 
anybody knows what are the timelines for cashing/depositing checks ? 60 days? 6mos? a yr?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

EXPAT09 said:


> Got two UAE bank checks - 1 from February -2011 and 1 from April -2011, have not cashed/deposited them yet.
> anybody knows what are the timelines for cashing/depositing checks ? 60 days? 6mos? a yr?


6 months, but checks are so unreliable here that i would cash them early same day! :juggle:


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi
this is alowyes better to talk to the bank to have corrickt information for it
But my knowlege it`s deppend on the checks type, so as you sayes this is bank checks . as i understand. this is not personal cheacks if it`s banks checks and it`s aproved from the bank and stamped you can collickt it in a year and even if you don`t collickt there will be some statment you make than they give you others.
but if it`s a personal cheaks i belive it only 3 Monthes from the check time
any way alowyes better to call the bank to be sure
Regards


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Raminviper said:


> 6 months, but checks are so unreliable here that i would cash them early same day! :juggle:


This is very true. I second that!!!! Cash ASAP if you can and don't accept any that goes beyond 5 months "cuz" you will then fall under the "gray area"

Cheers!!!


----------

